# My new favorite lavender EO supplier!



## paillo (Feb 15, 2013)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150816223456

From Virginia - some of the loveliest lavender EO I've ever used, great prices, free shipping, and a great seller


----------



## RocknRoll (Feb 15, 2013)

sweet!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 15, 2013)

Dang you pallio! Lavender is my weakness! And its in a pretty cobalt bottle!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 15, 2013)

Is it more floral or more camphor like?


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you! I am ordering some right now to check it out!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Did you notice they have free shipping? Awesome! :grin:


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 23, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Is it more floral or more camphor like?


 
I just got mine and it is very, very nice but it is more camphor.


----------



## Relle (Feb 23, 2013)

Just had a look, she won't send internationally .


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 23, 2013)

marghewitt said:


> I just got mine and it is very, very nice but it is more camphor.



I agree, but I like that for a facial mask or for a wash!


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 23, 2013)

I ordered some too and I just must not like lavender.... yuck


----------



## 123seesix (Feb 23, 2013)

This is a very good seller and my standards are high. i have been selling on ebay for 12 years hence my name. good eye and good post to share thank you.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 8, 2013)

The seller lists this as "Lavendula hydrida", which I suspect is a misspelling for "Lavendula hybrida". 

If so, this EO should be more correctly called Lavendin, a hybrid of true Lavender (Lavendula angustifolia) and spike Lavender (Lavendula latifolia).

From my reading, Lavendin and Spike Lavender produce quite a bit more EO than true Lavender, so Spike and Lavendin EOs are usually cheaper. Not to say Lavendin EO isn't useful; but it's not a "true lavender" EO.

--DeeAnna


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 8, 2013)

DeeAnna said:


> The seller lists this as "Lavendula hydrida", which I suspect is a misspelling for "Lavendula hybrida".
> 
> If so, this EO should be more correctly called Lavendin, a hybrid of true Lavender (Lavendula angustifolia) and spike Lavender (Lavendula latifolia).
> 
> ...


I use Lavandin Grosso from Camden-Grey(and prefer it) and find it much sweeter than 40/42, which is also a blend of Lavender varieties...plus:
(Mountain Rose Herbs) Lavender 40/42 is a standardized oil used in the perfume and fragrance  industry.  It is primarily used for soap and candle making.To standardize this oil, different lavender oils are blended together. A  nature identical linalyl acetate is then added to the blend to create  an aroma that is the same every time.

Lavandin is still in the Lavandula species (Labiatae family) being either Lavandula Hybrida or Lavandula x Intermedia (instead of Angustifolia),  so is appropriately still called Lavender.


----------



## cliff (Mar 8, 2013)

I definitely don't like the smell of lavender out of the bottle. I find it so strong. I made a 1 lb batch a couple of weeks ago and only used .3 oz of lavender. I had never smelled lavender EO before and I thought maybe the EO was bad or something. It gave me a headache. The soap smells OK now, though. I got some more from a different company now and it smells the same, so I guess that's just the way it is.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 8, 2013)

awww but she only sells lavender.


----------

